# Where does the "Terrier" thought comes from with some people???



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey guys 

I keep getting similar to the bellow discussion often when new people meet snowy and Crystal...

Person who meets Snowy & Crystal: "I also have a maltese terrier. They are cute dogs" OR "Adorable! Maltese Terrier, right?" or something in that line that says "terrier" 

I get this comment MANY times and I started wondering where did people come up with the thought that maltese are terriers???? :blink: 

As far as I know, they aren't. But my knowledge goes to this extend. So for some, I only go to mentioning that the breed isn't a terrier. 

Any idea?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

That's really interesting. I haven't gotten that comment yet, but I'm still only seven months into owning a Maltese. Maybe because Yorkies are small like Maltese and they are a terrier, people assume the Maltese is one, too. What I have found is that the majority of people have no idea what breed of dog I have. When I tell them, their second question is, "Are they always white?" I'm always happy they want to ask questions as they ooh and aah over my "babies."


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Many years ago...like 30 or so...they used to commonly be called Maltese Terriers. I don't know if that's what they were called in AKC. I've heard it a few times, always from older people. I remember when I used to think they were terriers, but that was back when I believed that one day man would walk on the moon.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

This was also common among folks in the UK as I understand it. My first Maltese was bred by an English couple. They called them Maltese Terriers.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

When we were in South Dakota on vacation last week, no one seemed to even know what breed Madison was - it was like they'd never heard of a Maltese. I even had a few people say of Madison and Axel: 'they're both Yorkies, right?' - LOL!!!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> When we were in South Dakota on vacation last week, no one seemed to even know what breed Madison was - it was like they'd never heard of a Maltese. I even had a few people say of Madison and Axel: 'they're both Yorkies, right?' - LOL!!!!


I live in North Dakota and anytime Bibu and I go out we get stopped because Bibu is white and according to them "tiny". He's 5.6 lbs so not tiny by all means but, they're not used to seeing small breed fluffs here. I've been asked if he's a poodle, yorkie and even chihuahua! :smilie_tischkante: So I completely understand you Glenda! I have yet to see a Maltese aside from Bibu anywhere in town. Bibu might be just be the honorary malt of GF!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've heard Maltese attributed to both terriers and spaniels Wierd huh?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

In the book, The Complete Maltese by Nicholas Cutillo, the Maltese has been known as the "Maltese Terrier." However, the Maltese is not nor has ever been a terrier. It was descended from a spitz-type of dog. Most people that I meet do not know what my Rose and Lily are, either. IMO, one almost never sees a purebred Maltese. As far as I know, I am the only one in my neighborhood that has bred-to-standard Maltese. Most of the time, people think my girls are maltipoos.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

That's weird, Kat, Lol! But I know that people often have no idea which breed our maltese are. 

Sometimes they asked me which breed Ullana would be! When I answered that she's a maltese they always said she would be so small and her hair would be so long. Well, I try to explain them that maltese normally have long hair but it's a lot of work to care for it!

The next question often is if they are always white! 

Unfortunately less people have maltese around here. I'm probably the only one who's so in love with that breed! :heart:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i have read of maltese being called terriers also , but i live in the bronx and u do not see that many maltese dogs around here , maybe downtown ny but not so much in the bronx , i have had ppl ask me if he is a poodle , a yorkie , a shi tzu, a bichon , everyone thinks hes a puppy and they tell me watch hes going to grow , so far hes been the same size for like 11 months.. lol they tell me oh i have the same dog but hes black . etc etc etc ...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

According to genetic research on liver shunt, Maltese do share a common ancestor with terrier breeds. Personally, I find them much more spaniel-like than terrier in temperament.


----------



## Leonora (Jul 17, 2011)

In south europe they are called Bichon Maltese and maybe that's a better designation on the breed?

Here in Norway we just say Malteser.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

In France they are considered to be from the Bichon family that's why they are called Bichon Maltais. Like the Havanese, the Coton de Tulear, the Bichon Bolognese, the Bichon Teneriffe (Bichon frise) and the Lowchen.
Lol Jackie, told you before that I heard the Maltese was a terrier and you said no. Now you have the DNA to confirm that I was right in some way. :HistericalSmiley:The only spaniels I have encountered was the cocker and those didn't have anything common with the Maltese. I really don't care where they come from or if they are this and that. For me they are special dogs.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sharing a common ancestor doesn't mean that a Maltese is a Terrier like a Cairn or Westie is a Terrier. That would be like saying I'm a Chimpanzee because I share a common ancestor with one.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I haven't heard that one! Weird isn't it? I always hear...What is that? Most people do not know Maltese. They always think he's a puppy too. Now that I cut his ears shorter today, he looks more like a puppy!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

In Australia many people call them Maltese Terriers but it's not their correct name  Maltese aren't terriers instead they are related to Bichon Frises (sp). They are thought to be small spaniels. 

It's one reason I love Maltese - they don't have the terrier personality.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

People in my area... *NEVER* say maltese terrier... i always get.. "is that a toy maltese?". :blink:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Mine are always mixed up with Shih Tzu's when somebody sees them who doesn't know anything about the breed.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I had never ever seen a Maltese until Jane something or other brought it on the CBS Early Show. I actually thought it was some type of a very calm poodle.

After I Googled and figured it all out I was hooked.

Love at first sight! :wub:
To top it all off I found a good breeder which was thanks to my sister-in-law. I had no clue about the breed. She found an ad in the paper asked lots of questions and told me to call her.
All I knew was I wanted a small CALM white fluffy dog.:blush:

I just fell in love with the breed and of course all the many posters who helped me learn so much more about the breed.:chili:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Kat, instead of 'maltese terrier', people here often called autumn as* shih tzu *-.-""
I don't know y but they seems to only know shih tzu breed


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

In fact all small dogs are related to each other (more so than to big dogs) as the gene which causes the small size arose only once. There is a scientific article about it - IGF1 I think the gene is called.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Maltese are not that common a breed anywhere so it's understandable people may not know what they are (especially with all the types of hairdos and cuts). Maltese have only been in this country about 100 plus years. Also, there are one quarter as many maltese as there are yorkies. Malts have picked up in popularity a lot in the last fifteen years. Yes, many many years ago (100?) there were maltese with color. I know of blacks and white mixes. I think Cutillo's book makes mention of it, or some well known book. However, don't let any breeder try to sell you one and say it's purebred. LOL! It's been too long.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Cosy said:


> Maltese are not that common a breed anywhere so it's understandable people may not know what they are (especially with all the types of hairdos and cuts). Maltese have only been in this country about 100 plus years. Also, there are one quarter as many maltese as there are yorkies. Malts have picked up in popularity a lot in the last fifteen years. Yes, many many years ago (100?) there were maltese with color. I know of blacks and white mixes. I think Cutillo's book makes mention of it, or some well known book. However, don't let any breeder try to sell you one and say it's purebred. LOL! It's been too long.


Brit, you are so right. Maltese are not really that well known. Those that are bred to standard. I was at the vet with my Ana, and one of the ladies said, oh I know the little ones, are "wriggily" or something like that :angry: Same thing happened with my Kara. Sadly,the outstanding qualites of the breed, and the breed itself is not very well known for their true loving qualites. That may be a blessing in disguise, I dont know. My Ana sat there the whole time like a little princess, as Maltese do. And my Kara was the same way. The nurse who took care of Kara, who I did love, said, "I am so shocked usually the little white ones are so fiesty :angry:. Bless the Maltese breed, and those loving breeders who give them life.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

allheart said:


> Brit, you are so right. Maltese are not really that well known. Those that are bred to standard. I was at the vet with my Ana, and one of the ladies said, oh I know the little ones, are "wriggily" or something like that :angry: Same thing happened with my Kara. Sadly,the outstanding qualites of the breed, and the breed itself is not very well known for their true loving qualites. That may be a blessing in disguise, I dont know. My Ana sat there the whole time like a little princess, as Maltese do. And my Kara was the same way. The nurse who took care of Kara, who I did love, said, "I am so shocked usually the little white ones are so fiesty :angry:. Bless the Maltese breed, and those loving breeders who give them life.


:HistericalSmiley:I think I will have to bring you my little "prince". You might change your mind. He was everything BUT prince like at the vet. He screamed at people AND dogs. You would have thought some one is out there to attack him. Alex was feisty too !


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> :HistericalSmiley:I think I will have to bring you my little "prince". You might change your mind. He was everything BUT prince like at the vet. He screamed at people AND dogs. You would have thought some one is out there to attack him. Alex was feisty too !


LOL, Oh my dear Flakey (rip) oh my heaves...oh lord :blink: Heart of gold, but we had to stand outside the vets with him otherwise he would cause total chaios. But bless his soul, he was from a puppy mill, bless his heart Jane.

Now my other babies, at the vet, they just look at my like Mommy' look there are doggies here :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Oh my poor Kara (RIP) she was so sweet. Her nurse of one night, fell in love with her. He said usally the "small white ones are fiesty" :angry: He meant no harm, I know that. But Maltese are just a special breed, and truly give nothing but love. Bless dear Alex Jane. Huge hugs.

The sterotype of smaller breeds being fiesty on the whole, is almost as annoying as calling our abies teacups. But Jane, honest I so know what you mean about being at the vet. My Flakey was letting it clearly known he was there and did not want to be


----------

